# Question: What Are Flyline Toe Rails?



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Normally placed on the bow and to the outside edges of the gunnels to keep the wind from blowing the fly line off the deck.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine are used to keep spilled beer cans/bottles from rolling off the deck into the water.

There's the whole "keep your fly line from blowing off the deck" concept too, I guess. :-/


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

I asked around as to how effective they are to see if I wanted to put them on the boat I'm building. Most people said they don't do that much beside what JRH said and provide something to stub your toe on. To really keep your line under control, you have to move to something like the Linetamer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

> To really keep your line under control, you have to move to something like the Linetamer.


I'm take'n the shot here.  My fly line tamer fell over and broke the channel that joins the cylinder.  I called them to see if I could buy the part to repair it and was told "it would be too dangerous"   and informed that I could buy a new one.  My response was no way in hell!.  After I cooled off, I called my local fly shop where I purchased it to buy a new one and they would not return his call multiple times.  Neat (expensive) product.  You have been warned. 

Spook, is yours a "seamless" cylinder? I was told that there was an even more expensive model that was "seamless" in a clear or smoke color.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

> I asked around as to how effective they are to see if I wanted to put them on the boat I'm building. Most people said they don't do that much beside what JRH said and provide something to stub your toe on.


I never stubbed my toe but another point brought up is taking it in the ribs when handling a large fish.  I fished JRH's boat   and never found it to be a problem personally so I wouldn't be inclined to remove them once installed.  They do help in a light breeze but not as effective as one would think in a stiff breeze.  They do keep larger items from sliding off like your boga grip.  I have not decided if I would put them on the Glades Skiff yet.  I was going to use the "Flyline Tamer" but see the post above. 

Another option is the Charlie's Total Control Stripping Basket:
http://www.burfish.com/catalog/9546.html

It allows you to get and wade also and I saw somewhere where they were selling the older model for $25.00


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Get some plastic tubing. Make a circle the same diameter as the inside of the collapsible bag. Insert some sinkers inside the tubing. Place the tubing on the bottom of the bag to keep it from blowing off the bow. Collapse the bag and stow if you're going to tear off like a bat out of hell. Or, leave the flyline in the bag and set your rigged rod in there as well and putt-putt or pole to your next likely spot to whip the water to a froth.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

If I were purchasing (or building) a new boat I would not get the fly line rails. As Ron said they only help keep your fly line on the deck in a light breeze. I also noticed they are a hindrance (i.e. a sore butt) when attempting to tippy-toe the boat (as shown by ECC with the Gladesman).


I have constructed a line tamer similar to what Bob posted. A $20 collapsible laundry basket from Target. I currently use a hose with weights, but may switch to a piece of ply-wood to support and weight the bottom. The hose with weights isn't enough. Here's an article on them:

http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/gear/anderson_lb_strippingbasket.aspx


Here's a different model/make of something similar to the Flyline Tamer:

http://www.sealevelflyfish.com/access_strippingbucket.html


I just couldn't justify spending $150 on a glorified trashcan. :-/


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm with you guys. I wasn't necessarily suggesting buying the actual "Linetamer". It works better than anything else, but it is a lot of money. I don't really like stripping baskets, so I want to go for something deckmounted, but will probably try to build something to use. That's a long way off though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

I got a "deal" on mine, so good I couldn't make it cheaper if you consider your time. Mine is now a glorifried trash can.  Concept is good, just needs to be made to withstand fishermen.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just get one of these and be done with it. No inventing, no worries, and realitvly cheep. I don't care what boat I am on if there is a fly rod in my hand, then there is on of these on my hip.
http://www.flyfishbasket.com/


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

The toe rails are visible on the bow of Phil's "HB16" Whipray
P.S. The trout were caught on a Shooting Head using 2 flies tied to a 3 way swivel.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

any ole plastice garbage can will work too. Not particularly trendy but it gets the job done for a few bucks.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Just get one of these and be done with it. No inventing, no worries, and realitvly cheep. I don't care what boat I am on if there is a fly rod in my hand, then there is on of these on my hip.
> http://www.flyfishbasket.com/


works good, esp. on a cluttered gheenoe ;D


----------

